
Penguin's Putting Books on Twitter and Google Maps - naish
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/penguins_books_on_google_maps_twitter.php
======
Tichy
I am very interested in the maps-based story, because I have a similar pet
project on my TODO list: the idea is to put Darwin's "Voyage of the Beagle" on
Google maps or Google Earth, to get a better feel of the voyage. A friend of
mine used to read "The Lord Of The Rings" with the "Middle Earth Atlas" on
hand, in the right chronological order (read only the parts of the story that
happen on a particular way). (Edit, just found this site with at least some
map annotations to voyage of the beagle:
<http://www.aboutdarwin.com/voyage/voyage01.html>)

Sidenote: Recently somebody posted a comment on news.YC about starting a blog
with 4 authors, one of them gets exchanged every week by public vote. Can't
find it anymore - does anybody know the URL?

